# Plants Wont Grow



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

just wondering why my plants wont grow, i had them for over a month and they havent even attempted to grow any.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

what are the plants? How much light do you have? Need a lot more info to help you out.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes as stated above...need a little more info

My crypt Stopped growing and seems to be thinning out.
Wonder if its nutrient related.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

i actually forgot the name of the plant so here is a pics maybe you guys will know what it is hopefully, when i bout it the guy told me i didnt need much light. so i do about 10 hours light, 4 t8's , 2 power glo 2 aqua glow bulbs. but they are noy growing at all, i just took them out the lil pot they were in and planted them directly in the sand last night. as far as nutrients i havent given them any just been doing my same ol wc and gravel vacs.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hopefully that works...I don't leave anything Potted and I don't think your supposed to.
But I'm no expert for sure.
GOod luck


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

http://s1043.photobucket.com/albums/b440/dmackey_2010/?action=view&current=myplant.jpg


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, the main problem is that is an anubias. They are tough little plants, but will barely grow in low light...especially with out dosing ferts. They also prefer to be attached to driftwood or rocks and not buried. They grow by means of a rhizome similar to java fern.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

so what ferts should i give them ? and how would i attach them to driftwood or my rocks?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

You can attach anything to wood/rocks with zip ties and there's also a aquarium glue out there that's made for gluing plants to wood and rocks that's safe for fish + plants and doesn't require drying time... you can even apply it to wet surfaces... don't remember what it's called or where I saw it but I'm sure you can Google it up, I remember it being really cheap also. Another thing you might want to consider since you don't have bright lights is you could always pick up a cheap desk lamp from a 2nd hand store for under $10 and stick a 18Watt to 30Watt bulb in it, then beam it right over the one plant.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Since you don't have a lot of plants, a general plant fertilizer like Flourish Comprehensive should do about once a week (right after a water change if you do them weekly). You can attach it to driftwood or a rock with cotton thread or fish string. I prefer cotton thread as it will slowly break down so it can be easily removed after the plant attaches itself.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> *Well, the main problem is that is an anubias*. They are tough little plants, but will barely grow in low light...especially with out dosing ferts. They also prefer to be attached to driftwood or rocks and not buried. They grow by means of a rhizome similar to java fern.


good answer. Annubias grow slow under good conditions so if you slow down the growth of a slow plant its very slow. I have a plant under t5 lighting and its barely grown in probably 6 months. Mayby one new leaf at most and it still has a bite mark in a leaf from a p a while ago.

Ferts or no ferts its going to grow slow


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

iight cool thanks fellas


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Since you don't have a lot of plants, a general plant fertilizer like Flourish Comprehensive should do about once a week (right after a water change if you do them weekly). You can attach it to driftwood or a rock with cotton thread or fish string. I prefer cotton thread as it will slowly break down so it can be easily removed after the plant attaches itself.


exactly what part of the plant would i be tying ? and would i still have to bury the roots in my sand ? thanks


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

You would be attaching the rhizome (looks like a stem, but runs horizontally with the leaves coming out the top and the roots coming out of the bottom). The roots will attach to your rocks or driftwood, but you can tuck them into the sand too. Keep the rhizome out of the sand though.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

iight cool i will try that out . thanks


----------

